# Washing machine drain hose - how high can it pump?



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

I have a downstairs area with bathroom and laundry room. The washing machine is located downstairs and currently dumps into the sump basin, so the pump is activated several times during a wash cycle. 

Just replaced the grinder/sump pump (it was over 5 years old), and am thinking of ways to reduce the amount of times it is used. 

How high up can a washing machine safely push the drain water? The hose is about 5' long, and if I could get it up another 4' I could probably tie it directly into the upstairs sewer system, and bypass the sump altogether. 

Moving the washing machine upstairs is not an option (there is absolutely nowhere for it to go).


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

should say in manual if you go higher wears out pump were is the sewer line go outside how high is it and were is it located at and is it possible to tie in there for washer


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Sewer exits about 40' away from the machine and about 6' higher than the top of the machine. Sump currently pushes it up about 7' and down a long run to the service connection.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

in my opinion what you have is the best way


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The washing machine can pump anywhere its drain hose will reach but you may not splice additional length onto the hose and you may not seal the hose into the drain pipe.

The drain hose end should be at least as high as the water level inside the machine during washing, otherwise the water may drain out of the machine before the washing agitation is finished.

Pumping washing machine water into the sump pump pit won't hurt the machine but could shorten the life of the sump pump or could cause long term degradation of the perimeter drain pipe system.


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> The washing machine can pump anywhere its drain hose will reach but you may not splice additional length onto the hose and you may not seal the hose into the drain pipe.
> 
> The drain hose end should be at least as high as the water level inside the machine during washing, otherwise the water may drain out of the machine before the washing agitation is finished.
> 
> Pumping washing machine water into the sump pump pit won't hurt the machine but could shorten the life of the sump pump or could cause long term degradation of the perimeter drain pipe system.


Thanks for the extra info. I currently have the drain pipe going into some 2" pvc with a p-trap before it enters the sump basin. The bottom of the washer drain is higher than the machine, per the problem you mentioned (we found out the hard way when the system wouldn't finish a load of clothes). 

Long term project is to trench 320' to the back of the lot where a sewer main is located and relocate the service there. Currently tied in at the street which is at the highest elevation on the lot (hence the grinder-sump for the basement bathroom). Advantage of switching service mains is that I'd be able to add sewer to the garage/studio behind the house. 

That's a huge job and one I'd like to put off for the time being. Hoped there was an alternative for pumping the gray water in the sump. We can't drain gray water into the environment here so that's not an option.


----------

